# Se me acaba el espacio

## n0named

Llevo una semana con Gentoo y después de la instalar solo las X, el KDE y KOffice me encuentro con que tengo ¡¡¡¡ 2.5 GB ocupados !!!!  :Sad:   ¿ es esto normal ?, tengo una Red Hat  y con 2 GB tengo KDE, GNOME, KOffice y un montón de programas que aun tengo por instalar en Gentoo y que no voy a poder instalar porque la partición / es de 3 GB ¿ cual puede ser el problema ?

----------

## chidrob

Has mirado que directorios son los mas grandes?

Has mirado que archivos hay en ellos?

----------

## rfgarcia

Puedes borrar sin preocupaciones el contenido de /usr/portage/distfiles/, que es donde se realiza el trabajo de compilacion del software que tienes instalado. Seguramente pese bastante. Tambien es seguro borrar el contenido de /var/tmp/portage/

Observa que al borrar /usr/portage/distfiles/ si quieres recompilar software, tendras que bajar las fuentes de nuevo. Evalua tu mismo tus riesgos  :Smile: 

----------

